# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Tecnología EM Perú = Microorganismos Eficaces !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola les alcanzo información sobre la tecnología EM. 
saludos. 
Carlos Castañeda. 
Ver files adjuntos.Temas similares: Microorganismos eficaces - cultura em !!! Experiencias en producción de composta EM, biofermentos y tratamiento de aguas residuales con Microorganismos eficaces. Artículo: El 67% de la tecnología de riego que se usa en Perú proviene de Israel Lambayeque - conferencia microorganismos eficaces en la agricultura, ganaderia y sociedad !!! ¿que pueden hacer los microorganismos eficaces (em1-emcompost) en nuestra agricultura?

----------

Jair Prado

----------


## willer

hola ingeniero Carlos soy hermano de su colega Dayana Zafra, gracias por los alcances de la tecnologia EM. Estamos elaborando el compost con EM en el distrito de Colasay- Jaen -Cajamarca. y los resultados son muy buenos en la recuperacion de los suelos enfermos en especial en el cultivo del café. quisiera que me brindara mas informacion sobre el cultivo del cafe en base a ME. gracias por su aporte. CON LOS EM, LOGRAREMOS VIVIR EN ARMONIA CON EL MEDIO AMBIENTE Y CUIDAREMOS NUESTRA CASA .... NUESTRO PLANETA .

----------


## kscastaneda

Willer, que tal; en café puedes hacer lo siguiente : 
* Biofumigación al suelo --> aplicando 80 litros de em.1-activado al suelo a razón de 40 lt/cil. (puedes repetir a los 2 meses).
Los microorganismos comeran los rastrojos y produciran sustancias para contrarestar las fuentes de inoculos de enfermedades a la vez que le aportan al cultivo sustancias utiles para su desarrollo al biodegradar la materia orgánica presente. 
* Fabricación de bioplaguicida EM.5 --> enviame un e-mail y te doy la formula y procedimiento.
Esto te va servir para contrarestar problemas fitosanitarios del cafeto como la roya. 
* Fabricación de biofermentos --> hay varias recetas la más básica :  1 lt de em.1 + 1 kg de melaza + 1 kg de harina de pescado + 1 kg biofertil mix + 16 litros de agua = 20 lt dejas reposar x 7 días y listo a dosificar a razón de 5 litros/cil y aplicar sobre el follaje o cuello de planta. Al seguir la ruta de descomposición por fermentación se inhiben los gases metanogenicos, butiricos, sulfhidricos que generan olores ofensivos y en su lugar se produce aminoacidos, enzimas, antibioticos, sustancias bioactivas. 
Enviame un e-mail para brindarte más opciones que puedes ejecutar con los microorganismos eficaces EM. 
Saludos,    

> hola ingeniero Carlos soy hermano de su colega Dayana Zafra, gracias por los alcances de la tecnologia EM. Estamos elaborando el compost con EM en el distrito de Colasay- Jaen -Cajamarca. y los resultados son muy buenos en la recuperacion de los suelos enfermos en especial en el cultivo del café. quisiera que me brindara mas informacion sobre el cultivo del cafe en base a ME. gracias por su aporte. CON LOS EM, LOGRAREMOS VIVIR EN ARMONIA CON EL MEDIO AMBIENTE Y CUIDAREMOS NUESTRA CASA .... NUESTRO PLANETA .

----------


## Jomaqui

Gracias por los archivos adjuntos.

----------

